# I cut my hair & I hate it



## Andi (Apr 30, 2006)

I asked for LONG sideswept bangs (think Nicole Ritchie or Ashlee Simpson) and more layers allover. well I think I said it twice that IÂ´m NOT planning on wearing the bangs over my forehead, but it was too late when I realized she cut the bangs touching my eyebrows and longer on the sides so it goes with the layers on the side of my face, which she cut a bit too short too

I honestly donÂ´t even wanna take a pic for you guys to see, I look so CUTE with it, I look like 5 years younger :eusa_wall:

*how long do you guys think bangs take to grow?* a friend told me bangs grow back really fast so if I got an extra inch or two then IÂ´d be much happier I think. I mean it looks kinda good to clip the bangs back and thatÂ´s the only look IÂ´m comfortable with right now. but I canÂ´t wear my hair in the same style every day till the bangs grow longer. thatÂ´s so boring!

AHHH, IÂ´ve never regretted a hair decision so badly!!!! :scream3:

well on a good note they did a great job with my highlights and my hair was kinda damaged so I guess it was good to cut it a bit more than just trim the ends like I usually do.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 30, 2006)

You mean to grow them out entirely or just to the length you want? It depends on your hair, but mine grows very fast so I'm sure they would be long on me in a month or two. I haven't had bangs since I was in elementary though, I never liked them on me, even though I've always wanted to try the ones you wanted (nicole ritchie, ashley olsen type).

YOu should post a pic, I bet it looks pretty!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm sure anything would look pretty on you.........post a pic!!!!

maybe you can pin the bangs back a bit while it grows?


----------



## Andi (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah IÂ´m definitely pinning the bangs back for now. maybe when I style my hair on my own tomorrow I can make it look better...and then maybe take a pic

and Anne, I donÂ´t want them to grow out completely (that would take like a year LOL) but IÂ´d like the length that the Olson twins or Ashlee Simpson have...meaning the lenght I really ASKED FOR!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 30, 2006)

oh god i hate when a stylist does'nt listen!!! i bet u still look sexy! sorry you dont like it. :satisfied: you sould just play around with it maybe you will find ways it will look good.


----------



## Maja (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, Andi, I'm sorry you don't like it. I'm sure it's not that bad; but I completely understand your frustration.

I hate stylists who don't listen too.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

I used to work in a hair salon, and the thing to remember is it takes up to 72 hours to get used to a new hair cut... So, you could actually end up liking your bangs by the end of next week! And you're right, if your hair was that damaged, they might have actually done you a slight favor and they could grow in faster... Never know!

The best thing to do is just keep up w/ your hair in general, and get it trimmed every 6-8 weeks. I believe hair grows at a rate of 1/4 of an inch per month... I'm due that doesn't help, but it'll grow back sooner than you think! I cut my bangs back in February to the tip of my nose, and as slow as my hair grows, they're already chin length... And when I say my hair grows slow, I mean ssssslllllooooowwwww.....

Good luck! I agree w/ everyone else though, I bet it does look cute! You should still post a pic :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

Post a picture!

I think you can sweep back your bangs til they grow out.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

Can't you sweep it to the side? My bangs are about eyebrow length and I sweep them to the side and wear it a la nicole richie.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 30, 2006)

You could do a yorkie, or do that "bohemian" thing and have a side part and a braid coming along your face, tying in your bangs as you braid them.

Don't worry, the SAME thing happened to me too!

Last summer i asked to a nichole richie cut, just like you and it turned out great----then that hairstylist got hooked on drugs and didn't show up at work one day....lol. SO I went to another one after that, but she made them super short too! I really hated them for a month until they started to grow-that was 2 haircuts ago, and I got bangs again. They are med.long now.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 30, 2006)

The same thing happend to me a few weeks ago, I told her I wanted long bangs that I can sweep to the side, so she chops them off at an angle and I had to wear them like that until a few days ago. Now I can brush them aside which is what I really wanted in the first place but it took me a good 3 weeks to grow them out to where I wanted them.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry you don't like your cut! But we still want to see a picture, it may not be as bad as you think -- us girls are always too hard on ourselves about our appearances!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To answer your question, the average person's hair grows 1/2 inch per month -- usually a little faster in the summer a little slower in the winter. I've never heard anything about bangs growing faster than the rest of your hair though! But since they are shorter, you may notice a difference sooner than you would when growing out longer hair!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2006)

Awww... sorry to hear that hun!! xoxo I think once they start to settle in, you'll start to find other ways to wear them... and they should grow in pretty quickly. You can use a styling paste to kind of 'slick' them to the side in the meantime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes.... I think you should post a pic too!!! I want to see the rest of the cut!


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

ugh I am so insecure about it! if I wasnÂ´t that certain itÂ´d be totally silly I would have cried. I pinned them up as soon as I saw myself in the mirror after I got to the mall after visiting the hair saloon. my bf forced me to take them down so he could take a look at the "damage" as I called it. he told me I had a totally pouty and sad face, and thatÂ´s not a great look anyway, LOL

but if it only took a couple of weeks for some of you to grow them back to your personal "comfort zone" then thatÂ´s ok for me.

when I style it tomorrow morning I might take a pic. but yÂ´all are gonna have to deal with the pouty sad face too then, ok? :laughing:


----------



## anne7 (May 1, 2006)

I did recently get my hair cut, from mid back (bra strap) to being an inch below my shoulders (about 5-6 inches) with the front shorter and more layered. I wasn't thrilled the first couple days, I felt it was just too short. Then a week later, I thought "hmm, now this doesn't seem too short" And now, a month later, I love it, and I'm glad I let her cut it that length, otherwise it would just be back to where it used to be already. So don't get freaked, it really will grow on you!


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

yeah I know, IÂ´m a person thatÂ´s afraid of changes big time. but most times I ended up loving the change after a short time of getting used to it. but IÂ´m just scared this time will be different...I had like really straight horizontal bangs when I was 15 and looking back I looked hideous!!!!! IÂ´m just afraid of looking like that ever again :icon_conf


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah like you might EVER look bad!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol xoxo


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

haha, yes I do!!!

well it doesnÂ´s look horrible but I look so retarded...literally! I look a bit too ditzy for my liking :icon_conf

I know I know I might be overreacting but I already hate my hair on 90% of the days so hating it even more is not that great for me!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 1, 2006)

Aww sorry to hear it hunnie!! (I still wanna see a pic though!!)

My hair will usually seem too "short" when I get it cut, but after about a month I feel much better.


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

ok I tried to style my hair on my own today. The stylist told me IÂ´d need a round brush to work with the layers but I donÂ´t have one and I could never use round brushes cause it just never worked out.

it does not look better. it actually looks worse. the bangs wonÂ´t go to the side completely cause theyÂ´re too short in the middle and the lenght looks horrible too cause the layers are not defined so my ends look so "fat" meaning too much volume on the bottom in comparison to the top.

If I didnÂ´t know that it wouldnÂ´t change anything IÂ´d cry now. so that means for the next like 2months or something IÂ´ll have to wear my hair in a ponytail or a bun AND pin the bangs back. great, huh? I donÂ´t even like the way I look with my hair up, I wear it down in 90% of the time.

IÂ´m sure I could make the ends look better by using a flat iron but I canÂ´t use it everyday cause itÂ´d damage my hair too bad.

sorry no pic. I just couldnÂ´t do it, I wouldnÂ´t even let my bf see me like that. I think IÂ´ll even sleep with the pinned back bangs so I never have to look at them again :scared:

and NO, IÂ´m NOT exaggerating. This is the worst my hair has ever looked and I feel ugly and very self conscious!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2006)

Andi- you should go back to the salon &amp; have them show you how to style it... just tell them what you told us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

I have asked them numerous times how to use a round brush but I never succeeded in doing it myself. Should I just get a medium sized one and try again? and the bangs is something I canÂ´t do anything about I guess though, even when the stylist did it I didnÂ´t like the bangs :icon_conf


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 1, 2006)

Im sorry to hear about you bangs. If you anything like me then your hair is your pride and joy. Let me tell you my last horror story. I was 17 and I went to a salon for the first time to get my hair highlighted. Up to that point my mom always had highlighted my hair to this point and she would just add color on to my hair and she never bleached my hair. I have always used rocker red and it turns into a dark burgandy because of how dark my hair is. Anyway i go to the salon by myself and i tell the stylist i wasnt red highlights in small streaks throughout my hair so if i put it up in a ponytail you could still see it and so forth. I pick a color thats punk rocker red. They bleached my hair and put the red in. I forgot that my mom never bleached my hair so the punk rocker red stayed punk rocker red and within a month it turned pink and pink became a straw yellow pink so i have to dye my hair to cover it. Ever since then i have never had my hair colored at a salon.


----------



## devinjhans (May 1, 2006)

awww Andrea I am sorry you hate your hair cut, but i bet you still look beautiful!


----------



## girl_geek (May 1, 2006)

What size of round brush are you using now? For your length of hair I would think you would want a medium or large brush, depending on how much you want the ends to flip out or under. You can also try using a paddle brush to flatten it a little more. (Of course if your hair is as stubborn as mine, a flat iron is the only way to get it really straight! lol)

I know it will take time to grow out bangs, but why can't you back to the salon (or go to another one if you're scared of this one!) to have the layers adjusted? If you think layers are too thick at the ends, just ask them to add some more layers in ....

Also, you can always use a flat iron a few days a week or on days that it's really important to you to have nice hair, then try to use the blowdryer the rest of the time. If your hair's not too oily, you can flat iron it one day and not wash it and wear it straight again the next day. If your hair's just a little oily, try putting some baby powder in it the second day to sop up the oil! Right now, I flat iron my hair probably 3-4 days a week, and wear it in a ponytail the other days (since my hair's too oily to wear down the second day). I've been doing this for several months and my hair seems as healthy as it was before -- just make sure you use a good heat-protectant product! (I like L'Oreal Hot Straight, since it also acts as an anti-frizz/anti-static product!)

Of course, even though I'm also very self-conscious about my hair, I usually don't freak out that much at a bad haircut since I know it will grow out eventually! I went in for a haircut 7 months before my wedding and the gal cut it way shorter than I asked -- but it turned out okay, I just trimmed it once during the next 7 months (fortunately my hair doesn't get many split ends!) and by the wedding it actually ended up being the perfect length for the hairstyle I wanted! So you never know, after a little practice styling it or a little growing out, it may end up being a good style for you!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 3, 2006)

Oh no way. :scream3::whipping::icon_cry:

How short are the bangs? Can you just use the Flat Iron on the bangs and not the rest of your hair? Maybe like...do you have velcro rollers for the rest of your hair just to smooth things out and calm down the "fat ends"? Velcro Jumbo (I think mine are Green) Rollers just at the ends do this nicely. You just can't have too much product on your ends or it ends up looking too flat or you can also get flyaways. Or the other thing is....Do you even like headbands? Lately, Reese Witherspoon has been seen wearing really pretty headbands that are stylish and would keep the bangs out of your face until they grew out a little. I think even Ashlee Simpson sometimes wears them.


----------



## Andi (May 3, 2006)

yeah I was thinking about headbands too, they never really looked that great on me but IÂ´ll definitely give that a try just for a different look.

and I donÂ´t have velcro rollers, I have some rollers and cone-shaped thingies but they all donÂ´t really work, I am just bad at styling my hair. I realized I can make it look ok by flatironing everything and my bangs are gonna grow fast, IÂ´m pretty sure...and I wonÂ´t flatiron them so they can grow back healthy :satisfied:

see IÂ´m already back to being optimistic. sorta.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

sorry that happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know when i get a bad haircut, i'm like, ugh, this will take FOREVER TO GROW OUT and i stress on that so much that time flies because in my head, it'll take a long time, when it really doesn't. that makes NO sense, but i can't explain it LOL


----------



## cute (May 6, 2006)

me too .I cut my hair yesterday but i totally hate it .. don't know what should i do now ..

maybe going to cut it again


----------



## KimC2005 (May 8, 2006)

I know what you mean!! I hate change! I also hate when I first get my haircut. I recently got my hair cut short in a cute lil pixie cut after having it several inches past my shoulders. I thought that I would really like a short haircut, but I hated it. Everyone else liked it but me of course. I wanted the sideswept bangs but I didn't want them to be way too short. Well, they were way too short.. Its very frustrating when a hair stylist doesn't listen to what you asked for.


----------



## Pauline (May 8, 2006)

Aww Arielle, I bet you're still gorgoeus!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope that hairdresser girl doesn't bump into you in your dreams or otherwise...cos she'll be sorry!!

Your hair will grow and you'll be happy with it again and look 5 years younger!!


----------



## Andi (May 9, 2006)

HAHA yeah when she visits me in my dreams IÂ´ll take revenge and shave her head :laughing:

nah, I forgive her, sheÂ´s always done a great job with my hair so I just see this one as a little mistake, I just wonÂ´t ask for any more CHANGES I guess


----------



## charish (May 11, 2006)

sorry to hear about your hair. it takes 2 months for hair to grow about an inch. some people's take longer. also i heard hair grows faster in warmer climate.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it grows to a length you want soon, and that it's okay to deal with for a little while...


----------

